# Moving from Northern Ireland to Canada



## wannabemidwife (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey folks, 

I'm brand new on this forum, and wanted to see if anyone had any advice regarding moving permanently from Northern Ireland to Canada.

I am a married mum of 2, and both myself and my husband are serving police officers. We are both British Citizens, and are also entitled to Irish Citizenship. 

I have had a look at the New Federal Skilled Worker Program, and police officer is not included in the list of 24 occupations. What other options do my husband and I have for emigrating to Canada?

Thank you in advance for any help!

K x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you want to stay in policing it will be quite difficult for you. You will need to find a force in the hiring mode which is prepared to apply for permission from Canadian Gov't to hire you. It's called a LMO (Labour Market Opinion).


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

LMO route doesn't seem like a good option at all, since the requirement for most of these jobs is that PR status is required. Fail to meet job requirements = LMO/work permit denied. Seems like a dead end road.


----------



## wannabemidwife (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!
We're finding that all police forces in Canada require the applicant to have PR....we're going to have to look into how to get this before anything else, I guess!
How does sponsorship by a family member work? 
Cheers!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What relationship do "you" have with the sponsor? It is highly unlikely it would be permitted.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Please note that Immigration Direct mentioned by megstar95 is NOT associated with the government of Canada but is a private company. Before using it you should read the very fine print at the bottom of its website.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Megstar, I appreciate you are trying to promote the website, but your post is misleading. It refers to "all the info" is at the site. That page has only a small fraction of what is available on the CIC website and not the minimum information and documents to complete an application or determine eligibility.

Why not direct people to where they want to go and mention that if they want help they can contact you through the company site?

There is no need to try trap someone into using an immigration rep. People who need one will look for someone after visiting CIC, which is where every immigration journey should begin.


----------



## wannabemidwife (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey guys, thank you so much for you help so far!
My relationship to the potential sponsor is cousin, and I understand it's highly unlikely. It's worth a look in to at the very least - you've gotta live in Northern Ireland to understand the depth of sadness I feel that my children are growing up around the same violence that I grew up with as a child. I never, ever thought my kids would go through this.
That is our MAIN goal for emigrating. And we will research everything we can in order to open up opportunities in North America.


----------



## wannabemidwife (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey Gray/Megastar, 
It is horrendous over here right now. There have been big problems since the beginning of December last year, with "flag" issues, and it literally has not stopped since. Every single night there is a big protest and march in the North of Belfast, requiring £60,000 to police it EVERY.SINGLE.NIGHT
With G8, "normal" summer policing mayhem, and World Police and Fire Games, the force is quite literally on it's knees. 16 hour days are the norm, and families are really starting to feel the strain. The threat is threw the roof also, and having a serving police friend who has been disabled at the hands of terrorists, it's all getting too much. I am an experienced officer, so is my husband, we know what the reality of living through the troubles was. I do NOT want this for my kids!
The thought of living in a country where flying a flag outside your home is a statement of solidarity and of patriotism, and not a political and antagonistic act, is a dream for us!


----------



## wannabemidwife (Oct 1, 2013)

*through the roof - I should have proof read this!


----------

